# Southern Garden Scents



## Carol P (Aug 7, 2013)

I have purchased Pink Grapefruit FO from this company for many years.  New owner not stocking and will not communicate so I might use her source.  Any suggestions.  My customers expect consistency.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## kazmi (Aug 7, 2013)

Didn't she sell her scents to another supplier?  Try Soapalooza.com


----------



## heartsong (Aug 7, 2013)

soapalooza carries both yuzu and pink grapefruit...haven't soaped this supplier's f/o's. http://soapalooza.com/index.php?mai...0tpb9qpq27roipcq4&keyword=grapefruit&x=41&y=6


----------



## Carol P (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm on my third proprietor with this company and I think she is struggling.  She has really good stuff. Probably cashflow problems.
C



kazmi said:


> Didn't she sell her scents to another supplier?  Try Soapalooza.com


----------

